# can beardies have bark as a substrate????



## burmese97 (Nov 13, 2011)

can beardies have bark chippings as a substrate because my beardie thinks its funny to kick the sand into the gap between of the sliding doors so i cant open them, plus i dont really like newspaper of toilet roll so just a Q because i think ive read something about it gets stuck in there stomachs so i just thought id check first.


----------



## Loubear (Apr 22, 2012)

Would you consider using tiles? Im vary wary of loose substrate now as my bf's beardie died of impaction. He bought it off someone else and only had him a short period of time and didnt realise until it was too late...it was devastating


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

My sheppy used to be on bark without any problems.


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

i us lino tiles


----------



## Dakotalondon (May 14, 2012)

would using bark not increase the humidity ? as it can be moist and retains moisture when dampend and releases moisture when heated so if your beardy runs though the water dish-if your supplying one , your glass is going to go up in condens. or even if you spray your beardy in its tank , 

I think bearded dragon and think dry and hot , not humid and hot 

I would have thought that sand - just hoover the runners or sweep them or lino would be better - dyer


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Here we go again...

Every substrate has it's pro's and con's, generally bark chippings do hold moisture however since moisture should be minimal / not present in a bearded dragon vivarium (outside of the water bowl) this shouldn't really be a factor, but it's always worth having all the information.

Loose substrates are perfectly safe and in many situations considered safer than none loose substrates such as lino tiles, see whilst these don't come with the risk of possibly eating it, they do come with risks of possible toxin release when heated (be it the tile itself, the pattern it's painted or made with or the adhesive you use to stick it down) so in these situations it pays to know exactly what your putting in that vivarium.

Loose substrate causing impaction is generally over exaggerated, animals have been known to eat it, however it is no accident and usually boils down to poor husbandry leading the animal to search for foods in the substrate or even to eat it out of stress, providing your setup is completely adequate and you have done the appropriate research to ensure the utmost care and quality of life these issues can be eliminated fairly easily.

Loubear, I am obviously uninformed as to the exact circumstances of your boyfriends animals death, however I would be quite interested to know all the information in regards to that circumstance, by way I understand it (dependant on the time scale) the impaction in your animal probably originated in the care of the previous keeper? was it 'rescued' from a poor setup? what sort of substrate was it and did he ingest it or was it something else creating the impaction.

Loose substrate is often linked to impaction, however there are hundreds of things that can cause it and substrate is by far one of the rarest causes of such a thing.

It's perfectly safe if used correctly, Wood chippings / bark chippings are not considered to be ideal for a bearded dragon, but if used correctly there is no reason they wouldn't be safe for use.

Substrate impactions are few and far between, it is to be noted that impaction from loose substrate CAN happen, not that it WILL happen and fear of such thing should not be entertained providing you can do what is necessary to discourage it.


----------



## burmese97 (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks guys, no tiles just dont appeal i just like a natrul looking substrate


----------



## mork (Feb 18, 2010)

stick with sand, just sweep out the glass every day


----------



## pinball (May 6, 2012)

*Bran*

I use bran for my beardie's, it's soft and my 3 month old loves to dig in it. my big boy likes to kick it around but it doesn't get stuck in the runners and make the nasty gringing noise sand does


----------



## cjp1973 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ive said many times...solid substates cause problems in the beardies joints and bones from no grip and slayed hind legs....loose substrate like sand can cause problems from licking and ingestion....loose substrate like large chippings will be fine as the dragon will not ingest from licking such large chippings, if they want to eat the chippings then it means they are hungry and their owners are not feeding them properley.....9 years no fatalities!!!


----------



## cjp1973 (Jan 14, 2013)

Forgot to say....wheat bran is brilliant for young beardies, its and actual food which means it is digestible, us humans could even eat it...i use it with younger dragons upto 4 months as when the get bigger and heavier they need a more stable substrate...dont buy it from pet shops, get it from asda - JORDONS HIGH FIBRE WHEAT BRAN 79p 500g


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

cjp1973 said:


> Forgot to say....wheat bran is brilliant for young beardies, its and actual food which means it is digestible, us humans could even eat it...i use it with younger dragons upto 4 months as when the get bigger and heavier they need a more stable substrate...dont buy it from pet shops, get it from asda - JORDONS HIGH FIBRE WHEAT BRAN 79p 500g


just a note

a well known breeder did tests with bran and had a few R.I,its found the fine dust can cause mold


----------



## MatthewWilliams (Dec 16, 2012)

I use Repti-carpet with mine. You can get it in several colours the most natural looking is the brown one for a beardie (or possibly the grey one). There is nothing for the beardie to ingest (like with sand) and their legs won't slide around causing possible joint issues (like with tiles). You can hoover them and even throw them in the washing machine, so they can be used over and over


----------

